# Leak at my manifold



## dbunch304 (Jun 1, 2020)

I recently took apart some parts right after my manifold as it goes out to my sprinkler heads.

But if you look at the picture. There is a threaded pipe that screws into the manifold.
I put PVC plumbers tape around the threads.
I tightened it fairly tight. (Hand tightened and used a channel lock to make it a little tighter.
I know its pretty tight from the feel of turning it.
But when I turn that valve on, it starts a slow drip leak there.
I don't know what else to try. I can't and will not do anything permanent like pvc glue.


----------



## dbunch304 (Jun 1, 2020)

So after doing some more research it seems that Teflon tape even if its for PVC is not a good idea.
I was only using teflon, because that is what they originally used.

I read somewhere to try a sealant for threaded joints.

Any recommendations on what type to use if this is a better idea.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Your discovery has led you in the right direction. Teflon tape works best on metal fittings where the structural integrity of the threads and original diameter would remain unchanged.

For PVC I traditionally use Oatey or RectorSeal pipe joint compounds better known as pipe dope.

I would put on new fittings on the areas you circled connecting to your manifold as a start.


----------



## dbunch304 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yea, my next step was to replace the fittings..

So is the pipe dope something that will still allow me to remove the fitting after I apply it.
Hopefully I will never have to remove it again. But you never know.

And thank for the input..



Wiley said:


> Your discovery has led you in the right direction. Teflon tape works best on metal fittings where the structural integrity of the threads and original diameter would remain unchanged.
> 
> For PVC I traditionally use Oatey or RectorSeal pipe joint compounds better known as pipe dope.
> 
> I would put on new fittings on the areas you circled connecting to your manifold as a start.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes, the pipe dope will ensure the fitting does not become seized.


----------

